# What Items Disappear First?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No real surprises here but the 6 items to disappear first with Harvey were:

1- gasoline
2- water
3-food
4- bleach
5- toilet paper 
6- home repair supplies

6 Critical Items That Have Disappeared in the Immediate Aftermath of Hurricane Harvey | Ready Nutrition


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

And as always ...... common sense.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Ok, it's a bit difficult to store a ton of home repair supplies, and large volumes of gasoline/fuel scare ppl, but water bottles? Food, i.e. Cans? Bleach and TP??? Come on folks! I have that on hand without even thinking, almost by accident. I'm just always dumbfounded when ppl forget to breathe...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

From the article: _"Before something like Hurricane Harvey, who would've imagined the kind of destruction that would literally immobilize a major U.S. metropolitan area for what could potentially be weeks if not months?"_

A prepper, that's who! And people think we're crazy? wow.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

That's a good piece of information. How would the list have changed if the electric power had gone out also?

+ generators?
+ batteries?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Generators were included in the home repair supplies section of the article. The category was fairly broad.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

we keep 6 5 gallon containers of gas... 4 are usually full ... we rotate it by filling the vehicle and then getting more

AGAIN, here is what gets me.... you know a hurricane is coming for DAYS before it happens, if you decide to stay... so at least go buy a little extra water and cans of chili, chicken spread, things that can be open and eaten without cooking... 

a little research will tell you that after EVERY storm the same crap happens... people struggle for gas, water, food, warmth, etc.... it is SO EASY to take care of those things before hand

I saw a picture of a guy in florida that put his car (corvette) onto an inflatable raft type thing and tied it to his garage... it was floating in 6 feet of water.. he saved his car!
others jacked the car up and put them on blocks

the thing is you have to PLAN.... PLAN!!!!! I know it is hard to see past the end of your nose but for pete sake....


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

ya know.. you have to remember about what I'd call the average American. like in today's business they use supplies (food, water, tp, etc) just in time. just like business warehouse to purchase is "just in time". I don't think may consider past that. As Harvey approached water, tp, food, etc flew off the shelves. My gf and I went to the store for wine and to just check it out. Amazing. We were well prepared in all aspects (lighting could have been better) but some weren't. The next few days and weeks/months will be telling. I have many friends and family that went under water.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1- gasoline ............Will do ok with out it
2- water..................Plenty and easy to get here
3-food.....................We will eat and so will others id need be
4- bleach.................Have a supply of dry bleach
5- toilet paper..........Covered
6- home repair supplies.... Pretty sure we are good to go.


Of course those that had everything wiped out could have been prepared but were over whelmed . Just another reason I choose to live where we do. Winter can get rough but we know how to deal with it.
Water was used once to wash the earth clean. Noah saw it first hand. It can wipe out all your preps. This was not really SHTF thing. This was a get the heck out. Go stay with your bother in Wisconsin until it is over come back figure it out. While it covered a large area suffering and death was avoidable. Texas will recover. And it will be even better.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> we keep 6 5 gallon containers of gas... 4 are usually full ... we rotate it by filling the vehicle and then getting more
> 
> AGAIN, here is what gets me.... you know a hurricane is coming for DAYS before it happens, if you decide to stay... so at least go buy a little extra water and cans of chili, chicken spread, things that can be open and eaten without cooking...
> 
> ...


I agree 100% yet the problem is you can't teach common sense. People like us who prepare for things are people with good "horse sense" as my grandma would call it.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

Generators and gas cans didnt make the list?

Edit: the article states whats gone AFTER harvey. Generators and gas cans are prob all gone 2 days prior.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I have two vehicles in storage, recently filled with alcohol free gas. I just need a siphon to pull it and thats 40 gallons of fuel.
Repair items are difficult, due to not knowing what really needs repairing. I would think, duct tape, paracord, nails, screws, electric drill? 
Water, well, its flooded, get some. Filter it, boil it..
Food, Stock up on canned prior to , do the math as to people and how long. Or go fishing.
Not to be a smart butt, but food and water are there.
Toilet paper, thats a tough one, especially since most dont really monitor how much a family uses in a few weeks. Wipes too. Just because they make you feel fresh.
This only applies if you are staying. 2-3 category, we are leaving. We will come back to whatever, prepared.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> From the article: _"Before something like Hurricane Harvey, who would've imagined the kind of destruction that would literally immobilize a major U.S. metropolitan area for what could potentially be weeks if not months?"_
> 
> A prepper, that's who! And people think we're crazy? wow.


Some of my family who thinks I am a bit crazy for being prepared have now seen the wisdom in my choice. I had no need to participate in the panic buying and chaos that preceded the storm. I took comfort in knowing I was prepared for what comes, cracked a beer and watched it rain. I had a plan A, B, and C and the means to act on each.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I do not patronize the commie bastards at the Walmarts, BUT I enjoy visiting the Walmarts BEFORE a weather event to watch the sheeple make fools of themselves.

Then I make it back to Slippy Lodge, lock the gates and pour myself a bourbon or 6 and wait for the fireworks to commence! :vs_smirk:


----------



## preppermama2 (Aug 31, 2016)

I think most Americans are so over their head in debt and living paycheck to paycheck that they can't focus on this stuff. Others just don't have the common sense to think about such things. 

I've been with my husband 15 years and we've consistently maintained having a 100 rolls of toilet paper on hand at all times. Our family isn't going to stop pooping anytime soon, so stuff like that seems like a no brainer to us.

To answer OPs question - I feel like your answer is going to be specific to your individual community. For my community, I think it would be:

1. Water (groundwater is not drinkable here without extensive treatment. People heavily rely on bottled water for everything.) We have extensive preps around this. 
2. Gasoline - I suspect a lot of people would flee this area if the SHTF. As stated in #1, the water sucks and the winters are extremely cold here. Having the gas to power generators and/or escape this place would be vital. 
3. Batteries - Having lived in the northeast a good chunk of my life, I can tell you one of the first aisles to get cleaned out during a storm is the battery department. Not something we hugely rely on in our house, but it would be an excellent thing for us to have on hand for barter. 
4. Food - Shelf stable stuff that's easy to prepare and doesn't require extra water or a cooking fire. Cans of Chef Boyardee, canned meats, bread, peanut butter and jelly, cereals powdered milk, etc.
5. Alcohol and cigarettes - lots of people addicted to this stuff. It would become a big bartering item in a more long term SHTF situation.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> That's a good piece of information. How would the list have changed if the electric power had gone out also?
> 
> + generators?
> + batteries?


Saw yet another rescue on TV this morning live....As the guy waded around his home there sat a TRANE Heat pump.....Still slinging water after a week.....

It's hard to stop a TRANE....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

preppermama2 said:


> ...
> we've consistently maintained having a 100 rolls of toilet paper on hand at all times. Our family isn't going to stop pooping anytime soon, so stuff like that seems like a no brainer to us...


Excellent point @preppermama2

We now have a goal for 2018 for you and yours...1000 rolls of TP!


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Let's not forget batteries.... When I lived on the coast in Georgia I precut plywood for every window in my house. As for the rest of the items, I say let others run around in a panic buying up things every time there is an emergency, I will gather my family together and hunker down.....except for buying more beer nuts, I love beer nuts.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Excellent point @preppermama2
> 
> We now have a goal for 2018 for you and yours...1000 rolls of TP!


Well there's always the telephone book if you run out of the regular stuff....Or pinecones will do in a pinch I'm told.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> I have two vehicles in storage, recently filled with alcohol free gas. I just need a siphon to pull it and thats 40 gallons of fuel.
> Repair items are difficult, due to not knowing what really needs repairing. I would think, duct tape, paracord, nails, screws, electric drill?
> Water, well, its flooded, get some. Filter it, boil it..
> Food, Stock up on canned prior to , do the math as to people and how long. Or go fishing.
> ...


There is a video of a guy catching a fish in his living room. Funny, but sad at the same time.


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

spork is betting dry socks is another item not found in harvey hit areas right now... lol


----------



## preppermama2 (Aug 31, 2016)

Annie said:


> Well there's always the telephone book if you run out of the regular stuff....Or pinecones will do in a pinch I'm told.


Thanks Annie! Yeah, I'm all set with magazine tp. I grew up poor and remember having to use the Service Merchandise catalog. Never again. lol.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Annie said:


> Well there's always the telephone book if you run out of the regular stuff....Or pinecones will do in a pinch I'm told.


A NY or CA phonebook probably handle allot of poop


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Water water everywhere..........makes a good case for quality filter and a pre-filter. I imagine the rainwater is not too bad but all kinds of stuff floating around in the floodwaters (chemicals sewage dead animals....). A good charcoal pre-filter may be in order, or a combination slow sand charcoal. Plastic sheeting and solar still supplies (particularly good for flood water). Or a fuel powered still.


Fuels for whatever you have. I like the idea of diesel/#2 fuel in the 275-gal home tank that runs vehicles generator and stoves and such

I think lighters, candles should make the list. I have candles but also plenty of oil/kero/coleman lanterns too.

Besides the canned foods it will be nice to cook too. A coleman stove and charcoal grill with fuel and wood. If you need to do outdoors a dutch oven and cast skillet.

Lots of ice and coolers w/beer hard cider. Some wine or spirits for those who prefer. A small propane frig would be great. If you can afford it, large C02 cylinders and a dry ice maker.

Seems like a kayak or a canoe would be in order. Some tarps and bug netting.

Rain gear and boots/waders.

Rope cordage bungees. 

Don't forget the duct tape

Some cards, cribbage board, chess/checkers.

Ammo goes without saying. Fishing poles/tackle

Bat radio that has SW and NOAA.

Lots of batteries/rechargeables for various small electrics and solar charger. At least one larger solar panel and a 12v deep cycle w/inverter.

Basic medicals some antibiotics especially for water borne stuff. Rehydration salts

Bleach TP paper towels soaps detergents cleaning supplies.

And these will be gone fast; well proportioned prepper girls with or without their own supplies :tango_face_grin:.. Get two if you have room.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Annie said:


> Well there's always the telephone book if you run out of the regular stuff....Or pinecones will do in a pinch I'm told.


corncobs for the farming territories ....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

In Other towns its usually 
Menthol 100's
Colt 45,
55" Flat screen TV's
Blunts
and bottles of liquor and tater chips...chicken flavored ones.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Alcohol, not beer but whiskey, is good for many things. Drinking, and cleaning wounds...


----------



## actvlsnr (Dec 26, 2016)

Merkel ki8ZZKRBIVB-

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> ya know.. you have to remember about what I'd call the average American. like in today's business they use supplies (food, water, tp, etc) just in time. just like business warehouse to purchase is "just in time". I don't think may consider past that. As Harvey approached water, tp, food, etc flew off the shelves. My gf and I went to the store for wine and to just check it out. Amazing. We were well prepared in all aspects (lighting could have been better) but some weren't. The next few days and weeks/months will be telling. I have many friends and family that went under water.


My sister-in-law (lives in Chicago area) is a "just in time" person. She buys her groceries every night on the way home. 
When I asked why, "I like my vegies and meat fresh". She lived thru the 1967 blizzard in Chicago and I asked her if she
remembered walking thru 2 feet+ of snow to the store to TRY and buy milk and bread and some cans of soup for her family.
She remembered. No gallons of milk, and a couple of squished loaves of bread. So I asked, "Don't you worry about that 
kind of thing happening again?" "Of course not, the government will take care of me!" "Yah, sure, like Katrina?"
When I looked in her panty (as big as my guest bathroom) it was empty except for a 5 pound bag of cat food and a few 
cans of cat food.

Prior to my wife and I moving to AZ, I figured she would be with us if the SHTF. My wife is a little concerned about what
would happen. Maybe I can talk my nephew into taking care of her if SHTF.


----------

